# Any ideas on the best prescription charges?!!



## flower power (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello to you all!

Just wondering if anyone can help with some ideas!

We've just had our 1st consultation at the Lister and have been given our prescription.
We enquired re price at their pharmacy but I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on a better value option local to London or in/around Surrey area?

I'm aware prices do vary but am not having much luck on line!
Anything to save a few££££££££'s would be good!

TVM in advance.
FP.xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi FP,

Have a look at this thread on the IVF board. Loads fo useful advice on there on where to 'shop'

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Maz x


----------



## flower power (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks very much Maz, I shall take a look!
**


----------

